# Tra mã vùng điện thoại - Mã biển số xe các tỉnh thành Việt Nam



## Xinh

*Tên vùng / Mã vùng điện thoại / Mã biển số xe các tỉnh, thành Việt Nam*

An Giang / 076 / 67
Bạc Liêu / 0781 / 94
Bà Rịa-Vũng Tàu / 064 / 72
Bắc Cạn / 0281/ 97
Bắc Giang / 0240 / 13, 98
Bắc Ninh / 0241 / 99
Bến Tre / 075 / 71
Bình Dương / 0650 / 61
Bình Định / 056 / 77
Bình Phước / 0651 / 93
Bình Thuận / 062 / 86
Cao Bằng / 026 / 11
Cà Mau / 0780 / 69
Cần Thơ / 071 / 65
Đà Nẵng / 0511 / 43
Đắc Lắc / 050 / 47
Đắc Nông / 050 / 48
Đồng Nai / 061 / 60
Đồng Tháp / 067 / 66
Gia Lai / 059 / 81
Hà Giang / 019 / 23
Hà Nam / 0351 / 90
Hà Nội / 04 / 29-30-31-32
Hà Tây / 034 / 33
Hà Tĩnh / 039 / 38
Hải Dương / 0320 / 34
Hải Phòng / 031 / 15-16
Hậu Giang / 071 / 95
Hòa Bình / 018 / 28
Hưng Yên / 0321 / 89
Khánh Hòa / 058 / 79
Kiên Giang / 077 / 68
Kon Tum / 060 / 82
Lai Châu / 023 / 27
Lạng Sơn / 025 / 12
Lào Cai / 020 / 24
Lâm Đồng / 063 / 49
Long An / 072 / 62
Nam Định / 0350 / 18
Nghệ An / 038 / 37
Ninh Bình / 030 / 35
Ninh Thuận / 068 / 85
Phú Thọ / 0210 / 19
Phú Yên / 057 / 78
Quảng Bình / 052 / 73
Quảng Nam / 0510 / 92
Quảng Ngãi / 055 / 76
Quảng Ninh / 033 / 14
Quảng Trị / 053 / 74
Sóc Trăng / 079 / 83
Sơn La / 022 / 26
Tây Ninh / 066 / 70
Thái Bình / 036 / 17
Thái Nguyên / 0280 / 20
Thanh Hóa / 037 / 36
Thừa Thiên Huế / 054 / 75
Tiền Giang / 073 / 63
TP Hồ Chí Minh 08 / 50 đến 59
Trà Vinh / 074 / 84
Tuyên Quang / 027 / 22
Vĩnh Long / 070 / 64
Vĩnh Phúc / 0211 / 88
Yên Bái / 029 / 21


----------



## money123

còn thiếu mấy tỉnh nữa kia bác. bổ sung thêm đi nhé. thank


----------



## hungngan

hải dương 0320


----------



## ngocminhpham

list này hay nè. Lưu lại để sử dụng


----------



## qcvideotv

Vẫn còn thiếu kìa, thêm dô đi cho đủ


----------



## hadepzai2019

tại sao mã vùng điện thoại với xe không chung 1 mã cho dễ nhớ nhỉ


----------



## nuocsuoiviet

hay quá cảm ơn bạn nhé


----------



## Giày Secondhand

rất là đầy đủ cám ơn chủ thớt nhé


----------

